# LaTeX Tabelle mit Subtabelle



## Radiesel (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

  ich habe ein Problem mit LaTeX Tabellen. Ich möchte eine Tabelle erstellen, bei der der Text der linken Spalte zentriert und rechts zwei  weitere Spalten mit Daten stehen. Der text der linken Spalte soll über die Anzahl der Einträge der 2 rechten Spalten zentriert stehen. Ich habe das fast geschafft auf folgende Weise:


```
%% Tabelle einbauen
\setlength\extrarowheight{4pt}
\begin{tabular}{|m{6cm}|l|}
\hline
Zugelassene Stoffe zum Absaugen & Filterkombination: MKF FA4S \\
\hline
Für nicht explosionsfähige Stäube, Rauche, gasförmige Schadstoffe und Lösemitteldämpfe &
\begin{tabular}{l|l}
1xTKF FB6 & Sicherheitsfilterbeutel F5 \\ \hline
1xMKF EU51 & Filtermatte F5 \\ \hline
1xMKF SF10 & Schwebstofffilter Kl. S, nach DIN 2418 \\ \hline
1xMKF A150 & Gasfilter mit Aktivkohle \\
\end{tabular} \\
\hline
\end{tabular}
\newline
```

Nur leider gehen die hlines nicht bis zum rechten bzw. zum linken Rand. Ausserdem sind die Kopfzeilen unterschiedlich vertikal zentriert durch die Verwendung von m{xx}. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee wie man das bewerkstelligen kann? Ich möchte im Prinzip folgende Ausgabe erzeugen (Anzahl der Zeilen der rechten 2 Spalten kann sich dynamisch ändern!!):

------------------------
|sdfas | sdfjaslkf|
------------------------
|.........|..x..|..y..|
|.........--------------
|.........|..x..|..y..|
|.........--------------
|  bla   |..x..|..y..|
|.........--------------
|.........|..x..|..y..|
|.........--------------
|.........|..x..|..y..|
------------------------

vielen Dank im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe

  Radiesel


----------



## parnassio (7. Januar 2008)

Hm, der hline-Befehl zieht doch die Linie von Beginn der Tabelle bis Ende der Tabelle. Wo genau moechtest Du die Linie denn haben?

Beim Tabular-Befehl wundere ich mich ueber das m{...}, ich kenne hier als Spaltenformatierung nur p{...}. Hast Du es damit mal versucht?


----------



## Navy (7. Januar 2008)

Für solche Tabellen ist die Benutzung einer Subtabellen eher hinderlich denn hilfreich, es ist besser das Problem auf einen anderen (schöneren) Weg zu lösen.

Ich verdeutliche Dir das mal anhand eines Minimalbeispieles und erkläre alles weiter unten.


```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{scrreprt}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\usepackage{tabularx, booktabs, multirow}

\begin{document}
\blindtext[3]
\begin{table}[ht]
	\footnotesize
	\begin{tabularx}{\textwidth}{@{}p{6cm}p{0.2\textwidth}X} 
		\toprule
		Zugelassene Stoffe zum Absaugen & \multicolumn{2}{l}{Filterkombination: MKF FA4S}\\
		\midrule
		\multirow{4}{6cm}{Für nicht explosionsfähige Stäube, Rauche, gasförmige Schadstoffe und Lösemitteldämpfe} &
		1xTKF FB6 & Sicherheitsfilterbeutel F5 \\
		& 1xMKF EU51 & Filtermatte F5 \\
		& 1xMKF SF10 & Schwebstofffilter Kl. S, nach DIN 2418 \\
		&1xMKF A150 & Gasfilter mit Aktivkohle \\
	  \bottomrule
	\end{tabularx}
\end{table}
\bigskip
\blindtext[4]
\end{document}
```

In Tabellen sollte man so wenige Linien wie möglich verwenden und vertikale fast gänzlich vermeiden, denn diese erschweren nur den Lesefluß, ich habe sie also mal aufs wesentliche reduziert.

Über multirow und multicolumn kannst Du einfach Zellen verbinden und entsprechend formatieren.

Zudem solltest Du kleine Abstände nicht über newline setzen, sondern die dafür vorgesehenen typographischen Abstände nutzen (smallskip, medskip, bigskip).


----------

